# Wandering Jew and Slugs



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

For the wandering jew when you say it takes over a viv how fast? I need a plant that will grow very fast in my 20 gallon and i heard wandering jew is one of the fastest. Is it two fast? Hope i can get this figured out. I like the way it looks and was looking for something that would grow really fast. Thanks again.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

If you're sure you want this, I've seen it at local nurseries, both chains (Earl May) and local nurseries, in the "terrarium" or tropical plants section in small 2"-4" pots. I also found my local Home Depot didn't have hardly any tropical plants in small containers. I actually saw a little more selection at Wal-Mart. But I think a nursery would be your best bet.

I didn't use this in mine because I had read the warnings on here and didn't want something that would take over. But if that's what you are going for, the other two I had read that can do this are creeping fig and golden pothos. I avoided both of those for the same reason, and I've found both of those in the terrarium/tropical plant section of nurseries also.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

If you want plants that grow fast, Pilea nummularifolia is a real weed, IME. Another weed is Hydrocotyle leucocephala - pretty invasive!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

Absolutely nothing wrong with Wandering Jew. I have them in 2 tanks. An easy, cheap plant that has nice color and grows quickly.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

Wandering Jew can take over for sure, but I've found it's particularly useful in grow-out tanks. It grows quickly providing good cover, it thrives on neglect, and when you're ready to ship it provides lots of soft moist leaves to pack in the deli cup with the frogs themselves for cushioning, humidity and security. Last time I looked NEherp had some for literally pennies.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

How quick is quick for these plants? My 20 gallon has slugs and i thought these two plants looked nice and would grow fast so the slugs would not be able to eat them fast enough. The tank is looking very dry now so i was looking for something to grow fast and get it filled. If i put a 5" clipping of wandering jew in a 20 gallon how long till it would need trimming? Thanks


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*



Matecho said:


> My 20 gallon has slugs and i thought these two plants looked nice and would grow fast so the slugs would not be able to eat them fast enough.


That's an interesting idea for a solution haha


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wanted: Wandering jew and Pilea nummularifolia*

In my opinion you should get rid of the slugs. Fix the real problem first.


----------



## Jrb470 (May 29, 2015)

I have green wandering Jew in mine. I love it right now... May not in six months. Lol.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the plant. Yes it does grow fast, so trim it down when you have to.
It will not swallow your dog or mother in law. For people to tell you not to use it is pretty lame. Give it a shot, it`s cheap and very easy to take care of.


----------

